# putting cats back on??



## jrey408 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the parts or website where i can buy 3" high flow cats for my 06 gto and possibly some schematics or something to help me know where to weld them? Where I live cops get anal about this kinda of thing and i purchased the car modded without cats. I want to put them back on along with quieter mufflers so cops will leave me alone... since i have a cam and LT headers in it will my plan even work? suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The cats will go as close to the end of the header as possible. You can get them from Summit, Jegs, or I'm sure any of the sponsors on this site that carry exhaust parts.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> You can get them from Summit, Jegs, or I'm sure any of the sponsors on this site that carry exhaust parts.


those places will all have them, or you could just go to your local speed or muffler shop to get them also


----------

